# My First Ride



## futuretrainhopper (Sep 11, 2010)

*Im a 14 year old..kid 
probably the youngest on this site.. I hope I get accepted, I aint no smart einstein.
But I wanted to share the story of my very first ride.. the best day of my life so far, and I can brag to all my friends that I have freight train hopped. 
Well, I live in Chile, there are not much feight trains and rideable cars, but its possible to ride down here. So I always begged my Mom to go & "RAILFAN" to some nearbye town, because there are no train in my city Â¬Â¬
So I knew that the train passed by at around 2:00 and that specific train carries wood pulp, unridable cars, but it stops at that station always because it has a bathroom for the engineers, dont forget we are in Chile 
So I waited there at the station, I got there like at 2:30 p.m. and heard the horn at 3:00 p.m.
I swear my heart was just pumping like CRAZY, because I still love (freight) trains and I was going to do somethings crazy & new.. so it stopped and when they got out I just went on the old EMD.. poped the door open, but I stodd up & I did noy feel like sitting down, I was to excited, and it was only like 1 hour to the end destination plus half an hour of switching. So during the trip I was just like "omg im on a freight train, finally doing me dream!"
So when I got there they had to re-fuel my locomotive... :gatling:
I was soo scared, he was me inside.. and he opened the door and was like "hi!"
In the end to make this shorter.. I told him all the truth of who I was.. he was all cool and gave me a tour and we talked some, in the end he let me blow the horn and he took me to the main unit and said I was a good kid and as a gift gave me his safety jacket.. this was truly the best experience. Well, thats my story, a little long, but I cant wait until im older to keep on riding those trains, and of course I still have that jacket, im wearing it right now! *


----------



## woodstack (Sep 13, 2010)

so dope!


----------



## mksnowboarder (Sep 23, 2010)

futuretrainhopper said:


> *Well, thats my story, a little long, but...*


 
Definitely not too long; in fact, I'd like to hear any and all details you could provide. I love reading these stories, and ones not based in the US are especially rare, so by all means, if you'd like, tell us more.

mike


----------



## adanisback (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thats definitely a first ride to remember, i hope to be down in chili one day.


----------



## bushman (Sep 29, 2010)

Love hearing stories from outside the US.
Definitely need to find my way to Chile sometime soon.


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 30, 2010)

futuretrainhopper said:


> *
> I was soo scared, he was me inside.. and he opened the door and was like "hi!"...
> I in the end he let me blow the horn and he took me to the main unit and said I was a good kid and as a gift gave me his..</quote>*



That was all I saw... Gnarr.


----------



## adventure time (Dec 9, 2010)

awesome


----------



## FANCY (Dec 19, 2010)

How awesome! You're a lucky kid! Keep up the radness.


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 20, 2010)

This story was awesome, makes me want to catch out even more.


----------



## IMaHIPPY (Dec 20, 2010)

i give you mad props. nice work 

peace
IMaHIPPY


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 21, 2010)

sounds like a great first ride.


----------

